# States Birth Rate in Decline



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

U.S. birthrates in decline since 2006....or about the time the economy first showed signs of tanking. Every state declined somewhat....except Iowa....and they had no change....must be the corn.

Regards, Mike

http://irjci.blogspot.com/2014/12/birth-rates-down-in-49-states-many.html


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd say the people that pay their own bills stopped at 2 kids mostly because they know what it costs to raise a kid.

The ones on welfare just keep popping them out to get bigger checks.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Like my buddy at work says "Stupid reproduces fastest". Just think about that for a bit. Never had anyone argue with me on that one.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

PaMike said:


> Like my buddy at work says "Stupid reproduces fastest". Just think about that for a bit. Never had anyone argue with me on that one.


Your buddy isn't as dumb as he looks.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Good they started at 15. Seems like when I was in school and even today the younger age group seems to be fastest growing.....


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> Your buddy isn't as dumb as he looks.


Well....I am not sure about that. He did vote for our community organizer for president. He highly regretts it and wants him gone. I mistake he will never let him him forget. Anytime he says something we dont like, or dont agree with we just say "And you voted Obama for president". That shuts him up real quick.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

With the easy availability of birth control options it surprises me that the birth rate isn't lower than it is. Problem is some folks are ""too dumb"" to take advantage of birth control.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Some people are against it, most are too lazy and if everyone was Christian like they claim to be then it wouldn't be needed


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Some people are against it, most are too lazy and if everyone was Christian like they claim to be then it wouldn't be needed


I fail to see how Christianity enters into birth control except for maybe Catholics.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Im not a religious person by any means so I might be wrong. But I was under the impression that any religion only belives in sex for reproduction purposes


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Im not a religious person by any means so I might be wrong. But I was under the impression that any religion only belives in sex for reproduction purposes


No, that's not quite right Griff.....sexual relations between a man and a woman are God given....even when reproduction is not the goal....it is a gift from God to man and woman to express your love to your spouse and to strengthen the loving bond. You are not expected to quit loving/sharing/bonding when your desired family size is achieved....it is a lifetime experience to be equally shared.....a wonderful gift.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I can't get that through my kids heads Vol ! Little [email protected]#%$ blockers have got a flippin radar every the wife and I get a "little tender moment".  Seems they like to be the only kids. Grif . You couldn't be more wrong LMAO. Read some of the instructions to married folk in the New Testament.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Well my wife and I decided to tackle this problem several months ago. Today we found out we are having a boy. We are doing our part. If having 2 kids is enough.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks Mike that is the clearest definition I could ask for

Don't know what I was thinking


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Thanks Mike that is the clearest definition I could ask for
> Don't know what I was thinking


Knowing that info griff, I would like to encourage you to attend the church of your choice this weekend....it's really not very hard to be a Christian, we all sin (Romans 3:23) we just have to have faith, n God and love for your fellow man, the latter is the hardest in today's pagan world we live in.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Teslan said:


> Well my wife and I decided to tackle this problem several months ago. Today we found out we are having a boy. We are doing our part. If having 2 kids is enough.


Congrats! Nothing like bearing children and nurturing them into adulthood....I think it's our biggest accomplishment we can have in this life!


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Knowing that info griff, I would like to encourage you to attend the church of your choice this weekend....it's really not very hard to be a Christian, we all sin (Romans 3:23) we just have to have faith, n God and love for your fellow man, the latter is the hardest in today's pagan world we live in.....


Thats quite an assumption


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

That's one of the reasons I love this forum. Full of God fearing men and women. I don't know how you could farm without faith in God. Good for you that can I guess.

Congratulations Teslan!!!!

Mike; I will second everything you said. Nobody's perfect especially not me, we all sin.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

sethd11 said:


> That's one of the reasons I love this forum. Full of God fearing men and women. I don't know how you could farm without faith in God. Good for you that can I guess.
> Congratulations Teslan!!!!
> Mike; I will second everything you said. Nobody's perfect especially not me, we all sin.


Exactly seth

But apparently since I don't know exactly what the bible says i have no faith in God or christian values and morals. I guess I'm a non beliver. Can't belive I've made it this long farming must be I just have good luck...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bgriffin856 said:


> But apparently since I don't know exactly what the bible says i have no faith in God or christian values and morals. I guess I'm a non beliver. Can't belive I've made it this long farming must be I just have good luck...


Hey Griff....no one knows "exactly" what the Bible says....thats a very large book and alot to remember...thats why it is good for all to read it on a regular basis.....continually learning and having things "revealed" to us over time.

Now we all know that you are a young man of principle and FAITH because you farm....when you plant the seed, you have faith that it will grow and FAITH that you will get it harvested.

And we all know that YOU do have Christian values because of the principles you stand for that you have expressed in many of your posts.....and morals....I think your morals are as high as anyone on this website.

I hope that I have not done anything that would make you take offense to anything. I think you are a FINE individual and a real asset to all here on haytalk.

Sincerest Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow griff if I offended you I am truly sorry.....not my intention at all. And no one said any of those other things that you alluded to....one of my jobs as a Christian is to witness. Hell if thought you woulda taken it that way I would not have said anything at all. But before bashing any group of people you should learn a bit about those people. I thought Mike did an excellent job of explaining it and just wanted you to know the doors are always open as long as you're willing to walk thru.....

Like many people, I can't stand for folks to throw me into a generic pool. I understand that people have different beliefs and who am I to say what is right or wrong, I only wanted you to understand that the door to Christianity is open to all as I'm sure the door to Buddhism or Muslim or any other religion is. And you don't have to "belong" to any organized religion, that's your call.....not mine.

You seem like a fine young man and a hard worker, the world could use more like you. But I would caution you about referencing Christians and what they should or should not do.....we are all made up of flesh and bone that will eventually return to the earth in the form of dust, it's what we do while we are here that makes us unique......again my apologies to you if you thought I was tryin to belittle you in any way


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorry guys I may have taken it the wrong way. So I apologize for blowing up about it. Mike you do a great job of explaining and teaching, you have taught me a great deal even before i became a member.

Dawg I understand what your saying about not judging others until you know them or "walk in their shoes" thats how I accdentily took some posts and I was trying to make a point about it. Sorry I took it the wrong way and really all in all it's nothing important to make a big deal about. There are way bigger problems that need attention in life that are worth worrying about. Sorry about that guys no offense taken


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Vol said:


> Now we all know that you are a young man of principle and FAITH because you farm....when you plant the seed, you have faith that it will grow and FAITH that you will get it harvested.
> 
> And we all know that YOU do have Christian values because of the principles you stand for that you have expressed in many of your posts.....and morals....I think your morals are as high as anyone on this website.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike but really this describes everyone here on HayTalk thats what makes it the best ag forum site on the net. Everyone is helpful, informative, supportive with humor here and there, basically a continuous growing tight knit family


----------

